# General > Politics >  Jo Swinson - Miracle Worker?

## Corky Smeek

There is an old saying that there is no such thing as bad publicity. Not if you are Jo Swinson though.  A report in today's Times shows that she has managed to turn that old saying on its head.  For, apparently the more the voters see of her the less they like her. She has even succeeded in managing to make Jeremy Corbyn more popular than her.

And if that wasn't enough of a miracle she has also managed to make the Lib Dem's polling figures nose dive - see figures from Britain Elects. At a time when both the Tories and Labour have been tying themselves in knots over policy; fighting amongst themselves; being accused of islamophobia/anti-semitism or just generally being right b******s - see National front page today she has somehow managed not to capitalise on it.

Or, perhaps the explantion is simpler. Now that she is leader of the Lib Dems her past voting record has come under scrutiny and surprise, surprise she is more Tory than the Tories - see report from The Canary 

Add in all the defections from the Tories and right-wing Labour MPs to the Lib Dems and all she has done is turn them into the Remain wing of the Tory party.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse for the LDs have a look at the Twitter account of Toby Granville, Editorial Director at Newsquest Media Group. Wow, has she made him angry!

----------


## j4bberw0ck

You'll enjoy this, Corky:  (from here: https://order-order.com/2019/11/27/s...ero-manifesto/)

Chart of current poll findings in East Dunbartonshire constituency,  MP = Jo Swinson

----------


## Corky Smeek

Aye, that constituency race looks like being a close one. It is always very difficult to oust a prominent sitting MP. To oust a party leader more difficult still even when they are a complete dope.

----------


## Fulmar

Please be more respectful- I object to that last post.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Touchez!!!

----------


## Bystander1

> Aye, that constituency race looks like being a close one. It is always very difficult to oust a prominent sitting MP. To oust a party leader more difficult still even when they are a complete dope.


I seem to recall that a certain alleged multiple sex offender was "ousted" not so long ago. No doubt he was a complete dope also. Records of his past allegiances and political efforts have been removed from the public domain by his one time close ally and her partner(s)

----------

